# Overdrive/Distorsiónes Para Guitarra Eléctrica



## Pablo16 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hola a todos. 

Buscando por internet encontré información útil que incluye varios diagramas para aquellos que estamos interesados en armar circuitos de efectos para guitarra eléctrica. 

Cada uno viene con una explicación, empezando por el famoso OVERDRIVE hasta un MARSHALL mas completo. Es una información interesante ya que no todos somos expertos en el tema de las distorsiones y este articulo nos ayuda a entender un poco el funcionamiento de dichos circuitos.

La redacción del documento no es la mejor ya que es una traducción de Altavista Babelfish pero algo se alcanza a entender.
Espero que les sirva de algo este pequeño aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## MarioJM (Nov 14, 2007)

Muy interesante la recopilacion, lastima que este traducido medio. raro.    
Me mato el Boss Super overdrive es la "Sobremarcha estupenda del jefe" y el Marshall Bluesbreacker es el "triturador de los azul"   
Pero muy interesante la explicacion de cada circuito y la seleccion de pedales. Muchas gracias!


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 15, 2007)

Hola Pablo16

¿Podrias decirnos de donde bajaste esta traduccion?, ¿o la hiciste tu?. Quizas podriamos mejorarla.
Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 15, 2007)

La traduccion fue hecha en Altavista Babelfish (un traductor online). Espera un momento y paso el archivo  en ingles. Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 25, 2007)

Tu Boss es el SD-1? acá tenés el diagrama original con el by-pass original, espero te sirva

Saludos.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 25, 2007)

Creo que esta es la página original: http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~gmarts/ampovdrv.htm hay información bastante interesante! gracias pablo16 por postearlo
Tambien les puede interesar esta página repleta de circuitos (lástima que algunos link's caducaron)

http://www.diystompboxes.com/pedals/schematics.html


----------

